# Warlord titan coming to forgeworld



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_6PdkKqB2I&feature=youtu.be

THE BIG BOY HAS LANDED


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy shit


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

And for the cheap price of £999.99 this baby can be yours!.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Agh! Oh god


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

It is freaking huge if this is to scale!!! Someone pieced together the video montage and if the size is correct then... Oh My Giddy Aunt!!!

That fella on the left is but only a Reaver Titan! :shok:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well if scale is correct compared to the other stuff it will be between 23inches and 30 inches tall. 

it will be big and expensive and most likely cast to order


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking at the image, it appears that it has gone through a slight redesign. The armor panels look like they have been slightly reworked from the old art. More akin to the knights.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its more like the original plastic version which had a more curved shell to it, the second version in metal was more boxey and angular , but yes its carrying alot of the knight designs through which i feel is a good thing.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> its more like the original plastic version which had a more curved shell to it, the second version in metal was more boxey and angular...


Agreed, Bits. It's a very good thing. Aesthetically, the boxy redesign for epic 40k wasn't very compelling.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

If they have gone back to the rounded carapace I might just start saving now. The old plastic Warlords from the Adeptus Titanicus game were way better than the later, square shouldered one. That thing is just a box on legs.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't say I would ever use one but it would be a nice release from FW. 

It is going to weigh a fair amount though I'm guessing.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

...i need to start dealing drugs now, if i am to buy this shit when it comes out.
Any rumours on the price?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

humakt said:


> It is going to weigh a fair amount though I'm guessing.


Good point. The postage alone could be the price of a warhound.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

neferhet said:


> Any rumours on the price?


Your soul should just about cover it!


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Well I'll be damned... Does anyone know of any herbs that compliment a leather hat? Cause apparently I'm eating mine. :shok:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well the tau manta is a grand and weighs in at 12 kilo, so i would expect about the same, question will be if it will come with weapons or not will they be extra or included? i might pick one up and offer it as a raffle prize on face book or something.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oooh opcorn:


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

postage would surely be free as it'll definitely be over the £250 threshold


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

jams said:


> postage would surely be free as it'll definitely be over the £250 threshold


what a deal :biggrin:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Nacho libre said:


> And for the cheap price of £999.99 this baby can be yours!.


Nah, that'll be for the body only. The arms and carapace mounted guns will run you another 999.99


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Nah, that'll be for the body only. The arms and carapace mounted guns will run you another 999.99


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

We knew it was coming was just a question of when. However... this still was a pleasant surprise and this thing looks marvelous !


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the model, but not looking forward to seeing it airbrushed to within an inch of it's life. I hate it when people do that.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

darkreever said:


> Nah, that'll be for the body only. The arms and carapace mounted guns will run you another 999.99


The most truthful words I've ever heard...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

neferhet said:


> ...i need to start dealing drugs now


As opposed to just blending them into a smoohtie as usual?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Vaz said:


> As opposed to just blending them into a smoohtie as usual?


never said i was stopping to do that


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Banelord. Axe Tail. 


Soooooooon, my precious.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

LordMolnar said:


> Banelord. Axe Tail.
> 
> 
> Soooooooon, my precious.


Yes please..... :good:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Looks like the legs have had a redesign too, so it has the kind of dog's hind legs thing going on. Looks spectacular like, loving the old style carapace.

Not sure on the dogs legs though, part of me is thinking 'surely they'd sheer off...', I prefer human style legs on my robots! :grin:

That's not to say I wouldn't have one (if I could afford it) like! :victory:


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Also just noticed that it has a triple barreled laser blaster (the reaver weapon) on the right shoulder mount. So it's possible it will get reaver weapons on the shoulders and warlord weapons for the arms, much like when they changed the reaver rules from what they were ages ago.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

LordMolnar said:


> Also just noticed that it has a triple barreled laser blaster (the reaver weapon) on the right shoulder mount. So it's possible it will get reaver weapons on the shoulders and warlord weapons for the arms, much like when they changed the reaver rules from what they were ages ago.


So, what you are saying, is £50 more for the shoulder weapons :biggrin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> So, what you are saying, is £50 more for the shoulder weapons :biggrin:


Each. :laugh:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Teaser pic from today's bulletin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

*splutters coffee everywhere* :shok:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

*Passes out from the awesomeness. Wakes up later. Passes out again when thinking of how much that thing will cost*


LotN


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Why am I poor?...


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> Why am I poor?...


this is exactly what I was wondering just now....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

That's no moon !


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> That's no moon !


*slaps with large salmon* 

No!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Thats just silly.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nacho libre said:


> *slaps with large salmon*
> 
> No!


You kinky devil you! :laugh:


Why not a mackerel.....?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Tawa said:


> You kinky devil you! :laugh:
> 
> 
> Why not a mackerel.....?


The salmon is harder.:crazy:


----------

